# eth1 does not exist

## NeoRiddle

Hi!

When i update my kernel i lost mi wireless device (eth1).

and when i start this dev it shows:

```
Tenochtitlan neoriddle # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       eth1 does not exist                                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

Tenochtitlan neoriddle #
```

so i checked loaded modules:

```
Tenochtitlan neoriddle # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

hsfusbcd2              58904  0

hsfmc97sis             49808  0

hsfmc97ati             48016  0

hsfmc97ali             54292  0

hsfmc97via             51352  0

hsfmc97ich             53136  0

hsfpcibasic2           58640  0

hsfserial              22148  7 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2

hsfengine            1316756  1 hsfserial

hsfosspec              88808  10 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial,hsfengine

hsfsoar                58752  7 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2

ipw2200               118212  0

ieee80211              33352  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5888  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          9216  1 ipw2200

Tenochtitlan neoriddle #  
```

My kernel is: 

```
Tenochtitlan neoriddle # uname -a

Linux Tenochtitlan 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 4 18:24:15 CDT 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GNU/Linux

Tenochtitlan neoriddle #
```

What can I do?

Thanks.

----------

## tabascoz

Hi, post the model of your network card. 

Have you compiled the driver as module or built in ?

----------

## NeoRiddle

hardware data:

```
Tenochtitlan neoriddle # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

02:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

02:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

02:04.3 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small>

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

Tenochtitlan neoriddle #  
```

i suppose that i compile the module, because i copy the .config and the card worked before update kernel, and when i returned to my original kernel it does not work, and i recompile some modules like ipw2200 and ieee.

----------

## anhi1968

I had the same problem here and I found that the firmware produces some problems.

What versions of the firmware have you installed?

# ls -lad /var/db/pkg/*/ipw2200-firmware*

What does dmesg say?

# dmesg | grep ipw2200

I've solved the problem by masking firmware version 3.0 and using 2.4 instead.

----------

## NeoRiddle

Here is with ipw2200-firmware-3.0....

```
#  ls -lad /var/db/pkg/*/ipw2200-firmware*

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 944 May  8 13:51 /var/db/pkg/net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0

#
```

```
# dmesg | grep ipw2200

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.2mprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

bus pci: add driver ipw2200

pci: Matched Device 0000:02:01.0 with Driver ipw2200

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:01.0 failed with error -5

#
```

So I made a downgrade to ipw2200-firmware-2.4 and show this:

```
#  ls -lad /var/db/pkg/*/ipw2200-firmware*

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 944 May  9 12:11 /var/db/pkg/net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4

# dmesg | grep ipw2200

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.2mprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

bus pci: add driver ipw2200

pci: Matched Device 0000:02:01.0 with Driver ipw2200

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:01.0 failed with error -5

#
```

It does not work   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ey

Before modprobing the module do this as root :

```
echo /sbin/hotplug > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

If this solves your problem, you should add this to sysctl.conf for the settings change to be permanent :

```
kernel.hotplug = /sbin/hotplug
```

EDIT : ok the sysctl.conf trick doesn't seem to work if you are loading your module at startup (probably because modules is loaded before bootmisc). You should consider adding your own init script to set this setting before the modules init script.

----------

## NeoRiddle

it is not solved.

before your suggest this file was like this:

```
# less /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

```
/sbin/udevsend
```

then the change is made

```
# echo /sbin/hotplug > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       eth1 does not exist                                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

#
```

and the file looks like this:

```
# less /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

```
/sbin/hotplug
```

but it does not work yet

----------

## Ey

Try loading the ipw2200 module after having changed this setting

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

and then starting the interface

----------

## NeoRiddle

It does not work yet   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
# modprobe ipw2200

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       eth1 does not exist                                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

#
```

----------

## aries

Hello NeoRiddle, is your problem still unsolved?

In this case, this worked for me:

```
emerge -bq =ipw2200-firmware-2.4
```

----------

## PezAreYummy

I just had the problem and resolved it by trying two things. One of them worked. First I updated to ipw2200-firmware 3.0, ieee80211 1.1.13-r1, and the ipw2200 1.1.2-r1. Then I did an etc-update, and the thing that came up of interest was that /etc/init.d/net.lo needed to be updated.

----------

## NeoRiddle

It does not work yet.

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start 

 * Starting eth1 

 *   Bringing up eth1 

 *     dhcp 

 *       eth1 does not exist                                                                                                                                                  [ !! ] 

#
```

----------

## gyades

I just had a similar problem that popped up when I updated udev.  I set it running and went to bed.  Next morning, I forgot to run etc-update afterwards, and next time I booted I got the same error.  Running etc-update helped.  

A udev update might be called for anyway.

----------

